# No, I never get bored.....



## New River Rat (Jan 17, 2018)

I was looking a while back at the myriad of novelty jump drives and got to thinking, man, I need to personalize one for myself. My Silverado has a USB port that I use for tunes, so the home is there. Here's the new tenant.


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2018)

Thats awesome! I want one! :LOL2:


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 17, 2018)

=D> =D>


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 17, 2018)

I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 18, 2018)

Just when I thought that I might have had an original thought.....I was just searching on the innerweb and found various versions of crank drives, one going back to 2005. Oh well, at least I had a thought..... =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 18, 2018)

It is a thumb drive, right? Maybe combine it with one of these............


----------



## edwonbass (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m digging it! I might try one.


----------

